# robin hooding an arrow.



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Anybody done this or seen it done? My wife was doing a final practice before turkey tomorrow and she pulled this at roughly 20 yards with a 10 point crossbow.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

It happens more than folks think, especially with quality crossbows like 10 Point and Excalibur.
In fact many manuals instruct shooters to aim at different spots to avoid that possibility.
Although it's an expensive mishap, it's a cool wall hanger and Kudo's to the shooter for good form and concentration...:woohoo1:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

With hollow shaft arrows it is not that hard.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

it is sort of good news /bad news, 1), it is cool, 2) two arrows are smoked. Everybody does it sooner or later. and usually a sign that you need a multi spot targets, to not aim at the same spot


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

I think it's cool. She smoked another arrow and a broad head but she got the tom this morning. Nailed the turkey and a tree. Well worth it.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I've done it a few times. It gets expensive.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

U of M Fan said:


> I've done it a few times. It gets expensive.


Yes it does (like your set up in the pics btw)
My longest is 30 yards. I just saw on AT a guy tubed one at 40! That's impressive.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Joel,

Just don't ever pi$$ her off! Your @$$ is probably way bigger than the end of an arrow!

She is damned good at her steadiness and timing!

I had a friend at work tell me his nickname in the military was No-ass-a-tall!

Old


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

wolverines said:


> Yes it does (like your set up in the pics btw)
> My longest is 30 yards. I just saw on AT a guy tubed one at 40! That's impressive.


I've done it once at 30 the rest at 20.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I've done 3 arrows now with my Prime Rival at 20 and 30 yards.


----------



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

as a beginner I did it twice with my hunting compound (indoor range, 18? m). 

Then I learned why compound shooters use a 3 spot LOL.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I thought it was cool about 20 years ago with my dad's arrows.

He made me buy my own arrows after that...never thought to do it again.

Wish I would have saved them, maybe need to pop some of my old arrows, I like the photos above.


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

First time was cool! Each following time was done with a sigh, as the expense came to mind. Oddly enough, all have been at 30 yards and out, but sub 30, i use different spots on the target to be safe. Vertical bow.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

I did it with the first 2 arrows I ever shot out of my still-current 1995 PSE Fireflite. I thought it was cool and it hooked me for life into archery, but I quickly learned the cost of buying more arrows. Now I buy tape-on orange dots so I have multiple spots to aim at on the target.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I have a couple, last was at 30 while sighting in a new sight. My 13 years old daughter did it at 20 a couple months ago at JOAD. We both shoot 3 or 5 dot now, lol, gets to expensive.

J-


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

d_rek said:


> I've done 3 arrows now with my Prime Rival at 20 and 30 yards.


Time to stop group shooting.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Pier Pressure said:


> Time to stop group shooting.


Or shoot at other peoples knocks:smile-mad


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> Or shoot at other peoples knocks:smile-mad


Been there, done that. Had to come to an amicable truce as we really began to go thru a lot of arrows, and at the time, that was precious beer money we were burning! Lol


----------



## 80 Acres (Dec 26, 2013)

Not that expensive for a quality wall hanging. I have 8 hanging on my wall shot from 2 different compounds over a 10 year period.


----------



## bowassasin (May 16, 2011)

Shot with my new Bear Arena 30.


----------

